# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Rare Blue Bronzeback @ BTNR

## cannon_14595

Hi guys, I'm new here and would like to show some shots of mine. Pictures taken with a CASIO 12.1 MEGAPIXEL DIGITAL CAMERA. I'm still trying to get a DSLR though. One of the rare snakes that I've encountered is the very rare Blue Bronzeback, that I spotted 3 months back at Bukit Timah Nature Reserve. The snake was slithering on top of the huge and thick dead vine above at the start of the south view path. It is one of the snakes that are were just recently added to S'pore's Species List.
Follow this link for images.

http://praying-mantis101.blogspot.co...ronzeback.html

----------


## cannon_14595

And, I'm sorry for the Eztra-Large Image sizes. I don't know how to make them any smaller. Any advice please?

----------


## luenny

There are quite a lot of tools that you can use to re size your pictures. For starters, you can download Ifran view and use that to resize. It's free and it's very easy to use as far as I'm concern.

----------


## benetay

I can't see the picture.

----------


## MrTree

So both _Dendrelaphis cyanochloris_ and _Dendrelaphis formosus_ occur in singapore?? I almost got a blue bronzeback last year along with my paradise flying..

----------


## ranmasatome

Yes both species occur here. i've got both their pictures i think. Also managed to get a pareas magaritophorus the other day.. :Smile:  :Smile: 

Can't see the pics leh cannon.. :Smile:

----------


## cannon_14595

Man, I just realized that I also can't see the pictures. Sorry for that...
If you want to see the pictures please visit my wildlife blog,
www.praying-mantis101.blogspot.com

By the sidebar you can see a picture of a snake saying 'a very rare blue bronzeback...' just click the image to view the images in the post.

And, there are 5 species of bronzebacks in Singapore,
Elegant Bronzeback (_Dendrelaphis formosus)_
Painted Bronzeback (_Dendrelaphis pictus)_
Striped Bronzeback (_Dendrelaphis caudolineatus)_
Red-Necked Bronzeback (_Dendrelaphis kopsteini)_
Blue Bronzeback (_Dendrelaphis cyanochloris_)

I actually offered my images of the Blue Bronzeback to Nick Baker for his website,
www.ecologyasia.com
but he still has not uploadd them yet.

----------


## trident

Canon,
Can't help noticing the snake I shot at Rifle Range Road and the one in your blog looks quite similar. Can you help ID it, thanks.

----------


## luenny

Yeah, looks very similar. Is this the same snake?

----------


## budak

Trident, 
your snake looks like the elegant bronzeback, http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/sna...bronzeback.htm

compare with http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/sna...bronzeback.htm and http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/sna...bronzeback.htm and http://www.wildsingapore.per.sg/disc...ebkstriped.htm and http://www.wildsingapore.per.sg/disc...krednecked.htm

----------


## trident

Marcus,
Thanks. The pattern is very nice and quite different from the others.

----------


## cannon_14595

Hey trident, look at its neck. These are some tips to help you identify the animals you spot.

Don't you notice that the snake has a shade of red on its neck?
That show that this is a Red-Necked Bronzeback (_Dendrelaphis kopsteini_), which is also called the Kopstein's Bronzeback.

Awesome shot, anyway. What camera did you use to shoot this snake?

----------


## trident

Canon,
Thanks, I think I see it now. 
I used a Canon 40D and 100mm Macro lens + 1.4xTC to shoot this.

----------


## luenny

Red-Necked Bronzeback. Ok, thanks for the ID Cannon. I've got some shot of it too, will post the shots later. By the way, is it poisonous?

----------


## luenny

Here are my shots.

----------


## trident

nice, nice, yours much closer than mine  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

No. Not poisonous at all. One of my favourite snakes, sadly due to its temperment, it gets taken advantage of when found. sad really.

----------


## cannon_14595

To Luenny:
Wow! You too have a Red-Necked Bronzeback, one looking similar to trident's. Where both of you together shooting the same snake or what?
Anyway, these snakes are non-venomous and harmless to humans. They are not aggresive snakes either.

In fact, most arboreal snakes in S'pore are harmless to humans, except the 2 pit-vipers.

----------


## cannon_14595

And, like any other snake, they may attempt a small bite if provoked.
As long as you don't go too close or attempt to touch it, it will leave you alone.

The Blue Bronzeback is the only species of Bronzeback I've seen in Singapore.
What about you guys?

----------


## luenny

Oh, yeah, it's the same snake. I spotted it in Central Catchment Reserve. Other than this one, I've also spotted a python in a long kang near my place before.

----------


## cannon_14595

Oh, a Reticulated Python! I've seen one very high up a tree at West Coast park, but unfortunately I could not get any clear images. I can show you a video of it being pushed into the pond at West Coast Park.

----------

